# Tasks with iOS



## groovetown (Dec 27, 2010)

Ermm right I hope someone can help. 

I have all my tasks and emails in Outlook 2010 and have no problem syncing my emails and contacts to my iPhone but I do have problems syncing my tasks, I have tried to install the iCloud desktop program but it never seems to work right, is there a work around, or does anyone have a step by step guide on how to sync them correctly to reminders and only the reminders??


----------



## Brinaq (Feb 17, 2012)

There is an app for that. Try "TaskTask", on the app store. From what I here it's pretty good, but there have been some crash reports. It says it will sync your tasks. 
It's $4.99


----------

